# Best Plow for Dodge 2500 Diesel



## cp01

I have a 2004.5 2500 Dodge Diesel Quad Cab with 8-foot bed and would like to know what is the biggest plow I can put on the truck because the dealer doesn't want me to put a plow at all. I'm looking at a Western or Boss plow, straight blades. I would appreciate any help. Thanks, cp01


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Would recommend an 8' to 8'6" straight blade for you because of your long wheel base. Any narrower would not work. Might want to look at the Blizzard line though.
Good luck.


----------



## Tarkus

cp01 said:


> I have a 2004.5 2500 Dodge Diesel Quad Cab with 8-foot bed and would like to know what is the biggest plow I can put on the truck because the dealer doesn't want me to put a plow at all. I'm looking at a Western or Boss plow, straight blades. I would appreciate any help. Thanks, cp01


You should have no problem with a 04.5 because front axle was beefed up quietly in 03 and most dealer reps do not even know that (they have had premature axle wear on about 97 to 02 model with diesels hence they can be gun shy about plows). A western is a good proven plow and a 8 or 8.5 would play well on that truck. If you think that you might be doing some gravel or rough surfaces you might look at a Fisher, a Diamond, a Boss or Curtis models that have trip edge designs (all Fisher plows have trip edge designs and they invented it about 50 years ago too) as they are a lot freindlier in those conditions.


----------



## jkitterman

Your best bet is go to the manufacturer's web sites and check on the application. I don't think you will like what you see with the diesel and an eight foot bed. Western will have you with a 7.5


----------



## Ole JIM

cp01 said:


> I have a 2004.5 2500 Dodge Diesel Quad Cab with 8-foot bed and would like to know what is the biggest plow I can put on the truck because the dealer doesn't want me to put a plow at all. I'm looking at a Western or Boss plow, straight blades. I would appreciate any help. Thanks, cp01


 I put an 8 ft On It--heres an Interesting Item I just Found Out! Here! All Warrantees are VOID on All Makes-if? You install a Plow--Nice to Know!--& just My Opnon! a Quad Cab Any-Make? w/ an 8ft BED is Too Long! I drove ONE a GMC for a local Contractor last Winter--just [email protected]$#%!! never AGAIN!--Ole JIM--


----------



## justme-

cp01 said:


> I have a 2004.5 2500 Dodge Diesel Quad Cab with 8-foot bed and would like to know what is the biggest plow I can put on the truck because the dealer doesn't want me to put a plow at all. I'm looking at a Western or Boss plow, straight blades. I would appreciate any help. Thanks, cp01


Actually if you go to Dodge's website and check the specs they do not want a plow on ANY long bed Quad cab ESPECIALLy diesel's the truck simply weighs too much.

The Diesel Axle issue was from 94 to 2000- they used the lighter duty semi floating axles and switched to full floating ones. The Dealer's aren;t "gun shy"- there's no issues for them- if you plow and void you warranty it's your own problem, not thiers. They are telling you not to do it because Dodge say's don;t do it- the truck is not designed to handle it.

IF you must put on a plow put on the lighest plow you can find- snobear, preditor etc. Look at the brands websites. I just added a Truss to mine this year and refrain from adding extra goodies due to weight (I use the 1/2 inch cutting edges to save weight too but they wear out every year or 2 depending on the snow fall)

You don;t want to break an axle by overloading it. Cummins engines weigh tons more than Duramax and Navstar's


----------



## Ggg6

I would not go by what the plow Mfg. says will work due to they have nothing to loose if you void your warranty. They will tell you what fits, but not what the front axle can handle, only the vehicle Mfg. can tell you that. This is a common issue with all the diesel pick-ups not just Dodge, due to front axle GAWR (gross axle weight rating). The two biggest things working against you is the Quad cab option and engine, QC adds about #1000 to the GVW, compared to a regular cab long bed. The Cummins weighs #1100 the Powerstroke weighs #1050, I do not know the weight of the Duramax it should be lighter due to it having aluminum heads. Compared to the average big block gasser weight of only #750 these are heavy engines. As was stated earlier the axle truss is a good idea. But there is no way of knowing how much more GAWR that gives the axle if any because there is more to it then just supporting the axle housing.


----------



## Bighammer

I have an 8' Western on my 94 Cummins 2500 and all is well with it. I think a plow excedes the recomended axle loading by a few pounds. I really don't think it's a big deal though. With the extra length, overall weight, and much better brakes than the older trucks, it will be fine.


----------



## Ggg6

Just to correct an error I made in my post.
per Cummins B5.9 Wet weight is #952-#997
per Navistar 7.3 PSD Dry weight #930
So if you add the weight of oil, coolant, and fuel they weight the same for all practical purposes.
BTW cp01 what did you decide to do about plowing with the Dodge QC??


----------



## Scrambler2k4

I have an 8' Snoway Predator 29 on my Ram and love it. It does not void my warranty because I ordered my truck with a plow package option.


----------



## Ggg6

Scrambler2k4 I know of a local diesel club in Lake in the Hills, thought you might be interested. PM me or call me- check my profile for #.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I have the same truck, and I was looking at a Fischer 7.5 blade to plow commercial lots. Anyone have this setup or have any other suggestions for a plow? I think that my truck is overkill for driveways because it is too big. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

8 ft fischer mm2


----------



## Bolts Indus.

BlueRam2500 said:


> I have the same truck, and I was looking at a Fischer 7.5 blade to plow commercial lots. Anyone have this setup or have any other suggestions for a plow? I think that my truck is overkill for driveways because it is too big. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


You should have min. 8'6" blade for that truck so when angled or turning you will not be driving through the unplowed snow. I run a Blizzard 810 on my crew cab long bed.


----------



## cumminswithplow

I have an 05 diesel. Its a nice truck. Love everything about it. I put timbrens on the front of my truck. I also have a western 8.5 mvp. Truck drops a 1/4 inch when I lift the plow. I take good care of the equipment. Plow with my head screwed on straight and don't try to be a hero. I have had good luck with this setup. So far I have used it about 30 hours. And when its not snowin the plows not on. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21696


----------

